# US Drivers License Questions



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Thank you for your help in the past! I now have a new question.

We have reached the point where our US license will expire in April 2016, and we would like to renew it. Since we are no longer residents of the US, or any state therein, we want to understand our options. If we lose our Drivers license it will be very hard to get around when we return to visit our families. (We have not been able to get our Italian patente, crazy hard..). 

So we called our previous DMV, (CT) they said, nope, you have to be a resident to renew. Ok, then we called the DMV in Florida (our parents state) and they told us we could transfer our license in person. We would need to provide a certification of address (https://www.flhsmv.gov/html/CertificationofAddressHSMV71120.pdf) that we reside at this address and some other simple proof of identification as well as surrender our license. Our question, is this legitimate? Can we use our family home as our address and transfer our licenses to Florida? Does this mean we are saying that we are residents of Florida? Is this ethical considering we actually live in Italy?

We just want to do the right thing, any advice is appreciated.

Best regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, what you really should do is to get your Italian licenses. Those are valid in the US while you're visiting. Not sure if you can exchange your US license for an Italian one, though, or if you'll have to do some or all of the testing. (Check, perhaps, with the US Consulate in Italy.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Mrtcpip said:


> Our question, is this legitimate?


No. It's a state form asking you to certify that you reside at a particular address in Florida. You don't, so if you declare otherwise then you're most probably committing perjury, a criminal offense. Not recommended!

Note that you cannot drive in Italy without a valid Italian license once you hit the one year residence mark. Keep working on that patente.

I do have an option for you, though, to maintain driving privileges outside Italy even if you aren't able to obtain a patente right away: South Dakota. If you cannot be claimed as a resident of any other U.S. state -- if you are a resident of Italy, for example -- and if you can legally be a resident of South Dakota (if you're a U.S. citizen for example), then you can obtain South Dakota residency and a South Dakota drivers license. Here's how you do that:

1. Sign up for a U.S. Postal Service authorized mail forwarding agent and service in South Dakota. Use your favorite Internet search engine to find one. Here's one example, but there are many others, and I have no particular recommendation.

2. Arrange with the mail forwarder to get your SD drivers license. Many of them are familiar with the process. You will have to spend at least one day physically in South Dakota, near the mail forwarder. A hotel is fine, but your legal address in South Dakota will be your mail forwarding address. It's best to do this before your other license expires.

South Dakota drivers licenses are compliant with the REAL ID Act, so they are valid forms of ID for domestic U.S. airline travel if that matters. (Probably not, but I thought I'd mention it.)

It isn't free to do this. It'll cost a minimum of $8/month or thereabouts to maintain your South Dakota residency for legal purposes (i.e. your mail forwarding company's fee), plus you'll need that personal appearance in South Dakota to get your license. But South Dakota is a lovely state to visit, especially if it's not winter, so you might enjoy the trip. And it is perfectly legal as long as you follow the state's rules.

Note that you will also start voting in U.S. federal elections in South Dakota if you become a South Dakota resident, not in your previous state of last U.S. residence. So if you do this, make sure you register as a voter also -- FVAP.gov has the details and forms. South Dakota is one of the states that extends such voting rights to U.S. citizen children born overseas even if they have never had U.S. residence. Those children, when they become adults, can vote in federal elections in their U.S. citizen parent's last place of residence (South Dakota). Voting rights do not expire even if you end your mail forwarding service.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> No. It's a state form asking you to certify that you reside at a particular address in Florida. You don't, so if you declare otherwise then you're most probably committing perjury, a criminal offense. Not recommended!
> 
> Note that you cannot drive in Italy without a valid Italian license once you hit the one year residence mark. Keep working on that patente.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks BBCWatcher! Great post. 

Just a clarification, if my license expires in April and my wife's in December, when would you recommend to visit SC? (Which by the way I can't wait )

Thanks again!

Ps. I also agree with Bev, but Italian patenti are notoriously difficult to obtain, even for Italians much less those of us struggling to learn the language. We will keep trying as well! Cheers!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mrtcpip said:


> Wow, thanks BBCWatcher! Great post.
> 
> Just a clarification, if my license expires in April and my wife's in December, when would you recommend to visit *SC*? (Which by the way I can't wait )
> 
> ...


Just make sure you go to SD, not SC!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your trip probably ought to be before your license expires. However, it can still snow in South Dakota in April.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Your trip probably ought to be before your license expires. However, it can still snow in South Dakota in April.


Oops, thanks! SD vs SC, got it!:juggle:


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> No. It's a state form asking you to certify that you reside at a particular address in Florida. You don't, so if you declare otherwise then you're most probably committing perjury, a criminal offense. Not recommended!
> 
> Note that you cannot drive in Italy without a valid Italian license once you hit the one year residence mark. Keep working on that patente.
> 
> ...


Hi BBCWatcher et al,

I have another question.  As you mentioned perjury is not something that I want to be involved with,  so here's my question, when I went to the SD drivers license website South Dakota Department of Public Safety: Licensing: Driver Licensing And found the section for those that travel full time, there was a requirement for an affidavit. 

"People Who Travel Full Time
If you are using a South Dakota mail forwarding address, you will need to complete the residency affidavit. You will also need to provide a receipt from a South Dakota hotel/motel, campground, or RV park to prove one night of stay within the last year and ONE DOCUMENT (no more than one year old) proving your personal mailbox (PMB) service address (receipt from the PMB business or a piece of mail with your PMB address on it). If you have friends or family in South Dakota and plan to use their address, complete and follow the instructions on the consent for use of address form. You can find these forms under the applications and forms tab on the right side of this page."

Here is the affidavit: http://dps.sd.gov/licensing/driver_licensing/documents/RESIDENCYAFFIDAVIT_001.pdf

It asks two,questions, first is SD my state of residense? Second, do I intend to return there after being absent?

So since I am a resident of Italy and not of any other US state, I believe I need to answer 'No'.

For the second question, I really don't know what my future situation will be, so I could answer 'Yes'. 

Would this work? In your opinion or experience, does this affidavit require a 'Yes' for both questions to be approved?

Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You are applying for residence in South Dakota _as South Dakota defines residence_. Residence in South Dakota does not require domicile in South Dakota. So you would answer Yes to both questions, I presume.

Note the caution about possible jury duty.

By the way, South Dakota holds its presidential primary on June 7, 2016.


----------

